# Metal matching



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

What do the Trads think about matching metals. I was thinking today how its a little odd that the classic blazer has gold-toned buttons, while the classic engine-turned belt buckle is silver. Both are Trad staples, and are presumably worn in tandem regularly.

Call me neurotic, but I don't agree with this. I simply buy all of my metals in the same color (silver-toned). Its very easy to do, so why not avoid the (apparent) conflict of gold and silver tones mixing?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I rather wear have same-tone metal on buckle, buttons, cufflinks and watch if possible. Mixing is ok but doesn't look as 'clean'. 

Sometimes a mix of items in different metals can add to an attire, but I think one needs to be aware one is adding 'complication' and perhaps keep the rest of the outfit very clean indeed. Otherwise it's Christmas tree alert. 

The gold ring is of course always ok with anything, if you've got one. 

Perhaps someone else is better at making good mixes than I am (?).


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Don't worry about it. 

Mixing is fine, matching everything shows you are trying way too hard.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> Mixing is fine, matching everything shows you are trying way too hard.


I strive to get to this place mentally. I probably just need to take medicine for it....would you believe that I've entertained the idea of buying a white gold wedding band for my 'silver days'?


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> Mixing is fine, matching everything shows you are trying way too hard.


Here Here. Some days I even wear a gold timex with a grosgrain watch band that has a silver buckle. You learn to move on.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I wear a Rolex with a stainless and gold bracelet. It ties everything together.


----------



## 15575 (Dec 9, 2004)

Agree with EVT and DFP...Over thinking it way too much, wear the brass buttons with the silver belt buckle throw in brass horse bits if you like and have the confidence to pull it off. 

I wear the above a few days a week and have to say it has never crossed my mind to "match" blazer buttons or metals if you will. Interesting.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

How far can one go with metals on clothes? Buttons and buckle only right? Anything more is too much. It will either be biker or Mr. T. 
The idea is looking effortless even though theres so much effort involved :icon_smile:


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

statboy said:


> I strive to get to this place mentally. I probably just need to take medicine for it....would you believe that I've entertained the idea of buying a white gold wedding band for my 'silver days'?


May God help you.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> Mixing is fine, matching everything shows you are trying way too hard.


What he said.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Amen and amen!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

*hums a wicked 'jingle bells'*


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't even match by leathers (belt and shoes) at times (gasp!). Matching metals is going too far and therefore, is not probably Trad :devil:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Naw, mixing most often looks sloppy IMO. Just throwing something on doesn't look effortless or harmonious, it just looks bad. 

It's fairly easy to match the metal one wears. Watch-cufflinks-buckle(-glasses). Try it, maybe you will like it.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Naw, mixing most often looks sloppy IMO. Just throwing something on doesn't look effortless or harmonious, it just looks bad.
> 
> It's fairly easy to match the metal one wears. Watch-cufflinks-buckle(-glasses). Try it, maybe you will like it.


+1. I like it. In retirement, I usually dress in business casual. I think details matter, including metal matching, coordinating leathers, avoiding anything noticeably rumpled or sloppy and generally having a crisp, finished appearance. My view of artfully contrived casualness is that it is contrived.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I can agree with most of what you say...but Godan, anything, taken too far, would be considered contrived. Over the years, the metals of my watch bands, cuff links, belt buckles, may have varied but, the color/metal of the wedding band, class ring and, in more recent years, the glasses frames have remained remarkably consistent!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I don't think metal matching is taking it that far. But god forbid we would seem pretentious 

'Dandy is the worst of all, signifying a lack of all that gets the harvest done, the skyscraper built: manliness, team spirit, co-operation, self-effacement, simple practicality. How does a dandy build a railroad?' 

From Smiths 'Style' p 2 (he's Canadian though). 

I don't feel I have to watch out for overdoing it by making sure that my metal items are LESS noticeable. 

Harmony is king!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

IMO, if you're wearing enough metal to draw attention to mismatched colors, you're wearing too much metal.

This reminds me of those silly discussions on the watch forums about whether you should wear a gold wedding band with a stainless steel wristwatch. Get over it.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Mismatched colors don't draw attention per se, but matched colors don't. 

Honestly, how hard is it to think:'I'm wearing silver cufflinks today, I'll use a belt with a silver buckle'?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

You may want to coordinate the metal color with your watch and ring, so that everything, for example, is gold, but that's not really necessary. Many watches contain both silver and gold and color mixing is not scorned. 

Traditionally gold was appropriate for day, and silver for evening, but with the advent of a more casual approach both are interchangeable. Silver goes with blue, black or gray, and gold is best with earth tones.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Mismatched colors don't draw attention per se, but matched colors don't.


Translation, please...?



> Honestly, how hard is it to think:'I'm wearing silver cufflinks today, I'll use a belt with a silver buckle'?


Not really an issue for me, as I don't wear French cuffs.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've worn a silver buckled belt with a navy blazer that had brass buttons. It never struck me as odd as wearing different colour leather belt and shoes.

Topsider: You're missing out, even if you are a "trad" as your username implies.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> It never struck me as odd as wearing different colour leather belt and shoes.


Mmm-kay.



> Topsider: You're missing out, even if you are a "trad" as your username implies.


I am most definitely not "a trad" as defined by this forum.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Jovan said:


> It never struck me as odd as wearing different colour leather belt and shoes.


Matching the color of your leather belt to your leather shoes is one of the most basic rules, might as well throw them all out I guess.

Brian


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Topsider said:


> Translation, please...?


Mismatched metal colors can work in an outfit, but matched are much more likely to do so.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Mismatched metal colors can work in an outfit, but matched are much more likely to do so.


That is the essential point. Not for the first time, I am surprised at the variety of opinions here about matters I take for granted. Of course, that is part of the fun.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Andy said:


> You may want to coordinate the metal color with your watch and ring, so that everything, for example, is gold, but that's not really necessary. Many watches contain both silver and gold and color mixing is not scorned.
> 
> Traditionally gold was appropriate for day, and silver for evening, but with the advent of a more casual approach both are interchangeable. Silver goes with blue, black or gray, and gold is best with earth tones.


Give me a break, what a bunch of horse-hockey... disagree.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

i've been wearing gold (yellow metal) wire rims and a silver (white gold) watch for decades, and it has never once occurred to me that they didn't go together, in fact, I'm surprised to learn that that thought would occur to anyone else.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Matching the color of your leather belt to your leather shoes is one of the most basic rules, might as well throw them all out I guess.
> 
> Brian


 Where on earth did I say we should throw out that rule?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

When it comes to wearing metal, my take is, there are items one would wear that are tools (watches, glasses etc.), items that are symbols (wedding bands, class/signet rings, etc.) and items that are particular to clothing (cuff links, belts, tie bars, etc.). I wouldn't fret if the metal of any item from the first two categories didn't match the rest. Their purpose/value is independent of what I'm wearing. The last category I think deserves the same kind of attention as the rest of your wardrobe. 

In practical application, I make the choice to wear a brass buckled belt and brass tie bar with a brass-buttoned navy blazer, but my brushed stainless watch case and tungsten wedding band get a pass.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

statboy said:


> I strive to get to this place mentally. I probably just need to take medicine for it....would you believe that I've entertained the idea of buying a white gold wedding band for my 'silver days'?


A wedding band by definition is excepted from all rules about jewelry.

And it seems there's a degree to which metal tone can be coordinated without becoming neurotic. I.e. don't worry about matching to your blazer buttons, but if you have, say, multiple watches and cufflinks, it's a nice touch to coordinate those, since they're right next to each other.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Andy said:


> Silver goes with blue, black or gray, and gold is best with earth tones. [/SIZE]


This is also a good point.

I think the wedding band is exempt, both for practical reasons and since it's very discreet.

All other metals are fair game to be matched. I don't think glasses or jacket buttons get to be exempt.

If you put a set of your accessories in a pile, and match them, they look better. Make a pile with 2-3 different metal colors and it does not look as good.

Also, Andys color rule per above is very obviously true if you put some clothes next to the piles. And a blazer with gold buttons invariably look better with the yellow metal pile.

This is a great excuse to buy more accessories. 

Dual metal accessories like two-tone watches come up as versatile but not as neat. My two-tone watch goes well with both piles, just not as well with the silver pile as my stainless watch.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Where on earth did I say we should throw out that rule?


You didn't say throw it out, however you did say you didn't think it was odd to wear different colored leather shoes and belt. My point was that if someone doesn't think you should match your shoes & belt, why bother following any of the rules.

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No, I didn't say that. Please re-read my post.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Jovan said:


> No, I didn't say that. Please re-read my post.


Doh! 




Brian


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

So the basic idea of this thread is that gold and silver clash? who invented that idea?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I think this is one of those areas where the first rule should be "Don't fight your own personality". Personally, it would never have occurred to me match the metal of my belt buckle to anything (and continue to scoff). But if you obsess about stuff like that, then probably you are never going to be happy and confident unless you match. 

Is there a "Trad" angle here? I somewhat suspect that people attracted to the relaxed appeal of the natural shoulders and easy lines of a sack jacket or the languid roll of an unlined buttondown collar are going to be equally relaxed about matching metal. The stiff collar, french cuff, heavily structured jacket crowd are more likely to obsess about this kind of thing. Just a conjecture.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

You may be overselling the 'trad is cool angle' here. Ever so slightly


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

'Buckles should be simple in design, in either silver or gold, depending on the accompanying jewelry'

'Dressing the man', Flusser, p 226.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I think a discussion such as this one misses the point of dressing traditionally. I believe the essence of dressing in this traditon is to be adequately dressed for a particular situation without obsessing on what you are wearing. 

Remember, ultimately it is not about what you are wearing, but who you are. Contrary to the old saw, clothing does not make the man.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> I think this is one of those areas where the first rule should be "Don't fight your own personality". Personally, it would never have occurred to me match the metal of my belt buckle to anything (and continue to scoff). But if you obsess about stuff like that, then probably you are never going to be happy and confident unless you match.
> 
> Is there a "Trad" angle here? I somewhat suspect that people attracted to the relaxed appeal of the natural shoulders and easy lines of a sack jacket or the languid roll of an unlined buttondown collar are going to be equally relaxed about matching metal. The stiff collar, french cuff, heavily structured jacket crowd are more likely to obsess about this kind of thing. Just a conjecture.


Here here. Well said.

For me it is what comes naturally, and if you naturally need to go to a book and refer to Flusser or someone else to figure it out then it seems like it is too forced and you are trying to acheive 'a look' too much...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Here here. Well said.
> 
> For me it is what comes naturally, and if you naturally need to go to a book and refer to Flusser or someone else to figure it out then it seems like it is too forced and you are trying to acheive 'a look' too much...


Matching is not a look. It's a part of dressing well no matter what view one has on built-up jackets versus natural shoulder, etc

'What comes naturally' does not seem to have very much to do with dressing traditionally. Not regarding the virtue of not matching ones metal, at least.

Haven't seen a single post yet about why non matched actually looks better, or less contrived. ?


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Haven't seen a single post yet about why non matched actually looks better, or less contrived. ?


I don't know if I, nor anyone, has the correct answer but I do know that the most common and traditional button on a navy blazer is brass and the most common and traditional style of an engine-turned sliding belt buckle is sterling silver.

I imagine that many of the famous trads some of us look up to wore a brass buttoned navy blazer with a sterling silver engine-turned sliding belt buckle and didn't think they were dressing "wrong". They were not going out of their way to not match their metals, as many are being painted to be doing in this thread. Instead, they just liked the look of the brass buttoned blazer and sterling silver belt buckles, and naturally wore these two items they liked together.

If one went out of their way to replace the buttons on their blazer to silver buttons or if one went out of their way to hunt down a gold engine-turned sliding belt buckle then IMHO that would be contrived.

Perhaps if we weren't talking about engine-turned belt buckles I would have a different analysis and I'm afraid many others have missed this point throughout this thread, but that wouldn't be really giving the question posed by the OP due justice.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

DFPyne said:


> I don't know if I, nor anyone, has the correct answer but I do know that the most common and traditional button on a navy blazer is brass and the most common and traditional style of an engine-turned sliding belt buckle is sterling silver.
> 
> I imagine that many of the famous trads some of us look up to wore a brass buttoned navy blazer with a sterling silver engine-turned sliding belt buckle and didn't think they were dressing "wrong". They were not going out of their way to not match their metals, as many are being painted to be doing in this thread. Instead, they just liked the look of the brass buttoned blazer and sterling silver belt buckles, and naturally wore these two items they liked together.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Maybe in Malmö, Sweden your mileage may vary... but in Manhattan and New England a different way of doing things is adhered to. . .

But then again the guy on my trading desk three seats down wears flashy Italian shoes, suits and of course matches everything. . .

Nature vs Nurture?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

DFPyne said:


> I don't know if I, nor anyone, has the correct answer but I do know that the most common and traditional button on a navy blazer is brass and the most common and traditional style of an engine-turned sliding belt buckle is sterling silver.
> 
> I imagine that many of the famous trads some of us look up to wore a brass buttoned navy blazer with a sterling silver engine-turned sliding belt buckle and didn't think they were dressing "wrong". They were not going out of their way to not match their metals, as many are being painted to be doing in this thread. Instead, they just liked the look of the brass buttoned blazer and sterling silver belt buckles, and naturally wore these two items they liked together.
> 
> ...


I would simply choose to wear my blazer with silver buttons with that belt, but I see your point.

I think the discussion evolved (devolved) into a discussion in metal matching, yes or no, but as a reply to the original posters question, I can't really fault your answer. Although, if one does choose to go with the silver buckle/brass buttons, perhaps one should let the other accessories adhere to either metal color, so as not to look ostentatious.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Maybe in Malmö, Sweden your mileage may vary... but in Manhattan and New England a different way of doing things is adhered to. . .
> 
> ...


I didn't really get that, but if you are implying that Americans have made a very large positive general contribution to proper dressing internationally and that people born and bred in New York have an inherent sense of style that makes them able to naturally choose clothes and accessories that replicate the 'golden years' of Esquire ads of the 30s (though not the huge shoulders people had on suits back in those days), then I'd like to contest that, and simply state that matching is the key to being well dressed, and if you don't match fabrics, colors, fit, proportion, style etc then you won't be well dressed, dressing trad or not.

It should seem effortless, but it never is. Dressing american trad is not a shortcut that enables one not to carefully choose the combinations one wears and still be well dressed. There are no items of clothing that 'always work'. My opinion of course, equally applicable to other ways of dressing than American trad, which offers a lot of really good options.

Perhaps your colleague looks better dressed than you are, wouldn't that be dismal? Apart from the shoes, of course...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Amongst all this stimulating discussion, all I've managed to realise is that I need an engine turned buckle. Another one of my failings in participating in the Trad Forum.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Amongst all this stimulating discussion, all I've managed to realise is that I need an engine turned buckle. Another one of my failings in participating in the Trad Forum.


+1 
Yes me too. I had no idea they where that important...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

DFPyne said:


> Perhaps if we weren't talking about engine-turned belt buckles I would have a different analysis and I'm afraid many others have missed this point throughout this thread, but that wouldn't be really giving the question posed by the OP due justice.


 I think I missed that point to. Specifically referring to the engine turned buckle/ gilt blazer button combo, I'm sure it's been done before by many a trad. But, assuming a proper trouser rise and observation of the "buttoned when standing, unbuttoned when sitting" suggestion for SB blazers, I'd guess that the two metals aren't ever going to be seen side-by-side. 
Personally, I'm of the opinion that the engine turned buckle is on the more formal end of the spectrum and I wear mine with suits (who's pants are currently not equipped for braces) but chose tab end belts with brass buckles for wear with blazers with gilt buttons and sport coats.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I would never show up anywhere with a brown belt and black shoes. For example.

But I've never once thought about matching my watch, to my ring, to my belt buckle, to my blazer buttons, etc. That would be effing stupid.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Can someone post a picture of an engine turned sterling silver buckle?


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

I got mine at . Trafalgar no longer offers sterling silver in the 1" and now only offers Etched Rhodium Plated over Brass but for $55 it’s a relative bargain and few will be able to tell the difference. Tiffany still offers a sterling silver option as does Brooks Brothers, atleast last time I checked.



Ironically they also offer it in gold, the only place i've ever seen it, but I was strongly reccomend anyone to stay away from it.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Can someone post a picture of an engine turned sterling silver buckle?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

FWIW, I have one of these in gold as well as silver. I rarely wear the gold one.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

One of these days they're going to run a Google pipeline to Sweden. Until then, just let us know if you need a picture of anything and we'll be happy to oblige. 

Just in case, here's a stapler:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Trip English said:


> One of these days they're going to run a Google pipeline to Sweden. Until then, just let us know if you need a picture of anything and we'll be happy to oblige.
> 
> Just in case, here's a stapler:


Gentle sarcasm + office prop = incredibly funny!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Trip English said:


> One of these days they're going to run a Google pipeline to Sweden. Until then, just let us know if you need a picture of anything and we'll be happy to oblige.
> 
> Just in case, here's a stapler:


Do you have gold and silver staplers so you can match your stapler to your belt buckle, or is it best to match the stapler with the ring?


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

I would suggest matching with the ring, since the stapler and your ring hand will usually be close to each other on the desk.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Trip English said:


> One of these days they're going to run a Google pipeline to Sweden. Until then, just let us know if you need a picture of anything and we'll be happy to oblige.
> 
> Just in case, here's a stapler:


Didn't really know which the right kind where, even after googling. But thank you.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

LouB said:


> I would suggest matching with the ring, since the stapler and your ring hand will usually be close to each other on the desk.


I get blue jello for my stapler, which matches my eyes.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> I get blue jello for my stapler, which matches my eyes.


Well said, sir. I don't think we should tell these scoffers about the vendor who sells gold staples. When I am wearing a gold Rolex, it just throws everything off to handle a document with a silver staple.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

And I don't want to come off as rude, but when I'm stapling naked, I need a big stapler. 

OT I think it's safe to say that mixing silver belt with brass buttons is ok. 

Please also find appended a map over the (spring of) 1780 Google extension to Sweden, dug by Russian POW:s. I believe this was just before we invented Spotify.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

https://www.valetmag.com/the-edit/play/071411.php?rss

Martin Greenfield


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> https://www.valetmag.com/the-edit/play/071411.php?rss
> 
> Martin Greenfield


What the hell is that? Pure schlock, looks like a mafia attorney... and those shoes? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Aw come on, it's Martin Greenfield. He probably needs those shoes to walk. 

Maybe you're just a tiniest bit sulky cause you can't wear your rose gold watch, silver belt, brass buttons, gunmetal frames, platinum school ring, white-gold-with-diamond belly piercing and tin-strapped sleeve garter with your GTH pants and madras shirt to barber shop practice anymore since you read this thread?

I would also mention that Bernhard Roetzel in turn also mentions in his book that cufflinks and watch (obviously) have to harmonise with any other jewellry, (although not always be the exact same color) but I will eschew that since reading, though it has always served me well, is frowned upon in this particular thread. 

Let us instead bow to 'what comes natural' to all men, and recognise that true knowledge is derived from the soil. 

It doesn't matter if everything one wears is top notch trad gear if it's been thrown together with no regard for color or material. The worst threat to the integrity of English-American traditional wear is everyone who thinks that if you put your outfit together poorly, often with one or more items terribly mismatched in a fabric best reserved for window curtains in India or cheap motels, it's a 'statement' that says GTH rather than 'I am a colorblind wasp with no colorwheel'. 

/rant ending


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

So I hate to dredge up this thread but I am faced with a similar conundrum. The original argument was wearing an engine-turned silver belt buckle with gold blazer buttons. I was at least satisfied with Hardline's argument that " Assuming a proper trouser rise and observation of the "buttoned when standing, unbuttoned when sitting" suggestion for SB blazers, I'd guess that the two metals aren't ever going to be seen side-by-side."

However since this thread I was gifted a gold signet ring which I now wear essentially every day. I am not as concerned with matching my belt buckle to my ring as I am concerned matching my ring to my watch. I have two watches, a silver field watch and a slightly dressier gold watch. I have found myself wearing my gold watch more since begin gifted my ring and I feel it is because I am forcing myself to match. Am I out of my mind? Are there any rules for this?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't. Worry. About. It.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

DFPyne: After acquiring some nice University of Washington blazer buttons, I revisited the issue of metal matching and decided to do it. I have enough watches, glasses frames, buckles, etc., so that few compromises of style are involved. To me, it looks better to match metals than not.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing to add but my own testimonial that matching is nice but not something to be dogmatic about. Buckles and watches are the most noticable things that can usually be managed to match without too much trouble-a rule I am breaking right now. Nice, but not necessary, IMNSHO.

Well, of course, excepting eyeglass or monocle frames. You have to at least match those to your watch.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Matching behavior can lead to undershirts. Best quit while you're ahead.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Matching behavior can lead to undershirts. Best quit while you're ahead.


I favor a 'wife beater' to match my uh, um 'nether garment'.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you're wearing enough metal that people will notice if it doesn't all match, you're wearing too much metal.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

OMG, his wedding ring (gold) doesn't match his belt buckle (silver) or his wristwatch (stainless steel)! And, to make matters worse, his belt (crocodile) doesn't match his watchband (brown calfskin)...! Off with his head! :crazy:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Plebs...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Topsider said:


> OMG, his wedding ring (gold) doesn't match his belt buckle (silver) or his wristwatch (stainless steel)! And, to make matters worse, his belt (crocodile) doesn't match his watchband (brown calfskin)...! Off with his head! :crazy:


I realize that a pink dress shirt is one of _most_ men's essentials but a tie with hummingbirds and roses? Good grief!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> I realize that a pink dress shirt is one of _most_ men's essentials but a tie with hummingbirds and roses? Good grief!


Make your complaint to Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Just because something is for sale doesn't mean it has to be purchased, no?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> Just because something is for sale doesn't mean it has to be purchased, no?


With no offense intended, the fact that you dislike it is reassuring.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh good. I don't mind being a curmudgeon on the subject, not in the least.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know a woman who _wouldn't_ gush about how cute this tie is. That may have some bearing on why a guy would actually buy and wear it. Kitty cats seem to have the same effect. But I digress.

The mix of metal colors depicted here looks fine. I mix both my metal colors and my leathers similarly. If you don't want to do it the way I do, that's OK with me.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> I don't know a woman who _wouldn't_ gush about how cute this tie is. That may have some bearing on why a guy would actually buy and wear it.


Spot on. I was waffling, but my wife pretty much insisted that I get it. Two bucks at Goodwill last month.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Matching behavior can lead to undershirts. Best quit while you're ahead.


I feel bad for your shirts.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Spot on. I was waffling, but my wife pretty much insisted that I get it. Two bucks at Goodwill last month.


Oh well, under those circumstances it's greatt. Any piece of clothing that makes a woman want to at least snuggle up if not pull it right off is perfectly designed.


----------

